# New game store in Clarksville TN



## Schokkwave (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey all, I just found this video on Youtube. It talks about the possibility of a new game store coming to Clarksville TN. Check it out!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Clarksville is cursed for gaming stores. Rick's, a damn sports card shop has had more luck with gaming then anyone else.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Um, "cursed" might be a strong word. "run by idiots" might be closer to the mark.
I wouldn't mind a new place to go for tournaments locally though. Especially since the Clarksville scene is so full of "casual" gamers.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I watched 5 different stores shut down in the time I was there, one the owner died and the business was sold. Run by idiots does fit but cursed is pretty close too.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, Clarksville haven't been there in forever, it would be nice to see a store there so I can get a game in when visiting my parents.


----------

